# beau-parletrices



## ce que est est

Bonjour tous,

Je suis en train d'écrire une petite annonce afin de trouver un conversation exchange partner.  J'ai voulu jouer sur la tournure beau-parleur, mais je doute que ça passe au féminine.  Pourriez-vous penser à quelque'chose qui convient?

Voici le texte: Chers beau-parleurs et beau-parletrices,

Bienvenue à New York!  Afin que vous deveniez tous des vrais new-yorkais et new-yorkaises et que je réussisse finalement à prononcer mes voyelles, **** Suppression d'adresse e-mail et de contexte non nécessaire à la compréhension du mot recherché. Martine (Mod...)
En attendant ton conaissance,

Peter Bradley


----------



## Reliure

En effet " parletrice" n'existe pas.
tu peux peut-être féminiser "_Beau-parleur_" en "_Belle-parleuse_", qui de toute façon n'est pas conventionnel non plus.


----------



## ce que est est

Ah d'accord.  Ça sonne mieux en tout cas.  Mais rien vient à l'esprit qui convient pour les femmes. **** Nous sommes dans le forum Français *seulement*. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Reliure

En français je ne vois pas d'équivalence ; tout ce qui me vient pour l'instant c'est :
bavard(s) / bavarde(s)

"Ami bavards et bavardes, ..."

mais attends d'avoir d'autres suggestions


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut ce que est est (!),

Un beau parleur n'a pas de sexe, ou plutôt, il peut avoir les deux.


----------



## SwissPete

Mais _une belle parleuse_ serait ... original !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

SwissPete said:


> Mais _une belle parleuse_ serait ... original !


On le comprendrait en tout cas. 
Chez moi on dirait « tchatcheurs, tchatcheuses...»


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> On le comprendrait en tout cas.
> Chez moi on dirait « tchatcheurs, tchatcheuses...»


 Et chez moi... « placoteux et placoteuses... »  ou encore « jaseurs et jaseuses » 


Belle-parleuse ne me choque pas.  Mais ce que est est... j'attire ton attention sur la définition de beau-parleur :


> beau parleur : personne qui aime faire de belles phrases, qui s’écoute parler.


  Est-ce bien ce que tu veux dire?  Ou est-ce que tu cherches plutôt un équivalent de « qui aime parler/bavarder».


----------



## ce que est est

Nicomon said:


> Et chez moi... « placoteux et placoteuses... »  ou encore « jaseurs et jaseuses »
> 
> 
> Belle-parleuse ne me choque pas.  Mais ce que est est... j'attire ton attention sur la définition de beau-parleur :
> Est-ce bien ce que tu veux dire?  Ou est-ce que tu cherches plutôt un équivalent de « qui aime parler/bavarder».




Oui je comprends le sens du mot.  J'essai de faire la gouaille un peu; si l'humeur ne se traduit pas, peut-être bavard serait mieux.


----------



## Nicomon

ce que est est said:


> Oui je comprends le sens du mot. J'essai de faire la gouaille un peu; si l'humeur ne se traduit pas, peut-être bavard serait mieux.


  Et bien dans ce cas, je voterais pour _beaux-parleurs et belles-parleuses._

_Bavard_ manque un peu de couleur, à mon avis. 

Autres idées :  _jacteurs et jacteuses / causeurs et causeuses_




> *Jacteur *: Personne bavarde.
> *Jacter : *[Familier] Parler. Filons, pendant que les flics jactent!
> *Causeur *: Personne qui parle bien, qui est douée pour la conversation. Un fin causeur.


----------



## tilt

Au-delà de la féminisation du nom... Je ne mets pas du tout les beaux parleurs dans le même sac que les bavards. Ces derniers sont des gens qui parlent beaucoup (beaucoup trop), alors qu'un _beau-parleur _est quelqu'un qui sait manier les mots pour séduire, sans forcément parler beaucoup (comme le _causeur _de Nico), mais qui manque généralement de sincérité.

Aucun de ces termes ne me semble donc très positif. Qu'on soit bavard ou beau-parleur, c'est un défaut, et je trouve un peu étrange de commencer une communication par _Chers beaux-parleurs...
_Si j'ai bien compris l'idée que tu veux exprimer, Ce que est est, je préfèrerais dire quelque chose comme _Chers amis des mots_ ou _Chers amoureux de la langue_ par exemple.


----------



## itka

> Si j'ai bien compris l'idée que tu veux exprimer, Ce que est est, je préfèrerais dire quelque chose comme _Chers amis des mots_ ou _Chers amoureux de la langue_ par exemple.


 C'est exactement ce qui m'est venu à l'esprit en te lisant !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



tilt said:


> _[...]_Si j'ai bien compris l'idée que tu veux exprimer, Ce que est est, je préfèrerais dire quelque chose comme _Chers amis des mots_ ou _Chers amoureux de la langue_ par exemple.


Sauf que ça enlève toute touche d'humour que « ce que est est » (!) voulait mettre dans son texte...


----------



## itka

Pas obligatoirement !
Il peut mettre : "Amis du beau langage, bonjour !" "Amoureux des mots et des langues, ce message s'adresse à vous !" (avec une affiche montrant un index pointé vers le lecteur )


----------



## Nicomon

D'accord avec tilt. C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai donné la définition d'Antidote. Mais par ailleurs, selon le TLFI, _beau parleur_ n'est pas nécessairement péjoratif


> _Beau parleur_. Personne éloquente, qui s'exprime bien et facilement.


 
J'ai compris que « ce que est est » cherche un(e) « compagnon/compagne de conversation. » (traduction libre de "conversation exchange partner")

Il me semblait que _causeur _était à mi-chemin entre _bavard_ et _beau-parleur_ et conviendrait bien.   


> (Personne) qui aime à causer en société, qui se prête facilement à la conversation.
> _En partic._(Personne) qui sait causer agréablement et avec esprit. _Un aimable, un brillant causeur._


 
Cela dit, j'aime bien les solutions d'itka.


----------



## Reliure

Personnellement je suivrais plutôt KarineFR pour l'humour.

Le choix de Ce que est est pour "beau parleur" avait sans doute un côté clin d'oeil puisqu'il cherchait en fait un équivalent de "_Chatty Betty_" (ou "_Chatty Cathy _", je ne sais plus...)

Alors je me trompe peut être étant donné que je ne connais pas l'expression anglaise, mais j'aime bien le "_Jacteurs, jacteuses_" de Nicomon, expression qui dans l'hexagone aurait, me semble-t-il, ce côté taquin.


----------



## Nicomon

Ce détail, au sujet de Chatty Cathy (voir culture populaire, en bas de page) m'avait échappé.

Tiré du dico de WR


> chatty adj causeur
> chatty (talkative) adj bavard (_personne_)


 Alors dans ce cas, j'aime bien aussi ma solution. Je trouve _jacteur_ plus amusant que _bavard_. 
Il me semble un bon équivalent du québécisme _placoteux_, qui rend la même idée. 

_Amis jacteurs et jacteuses, c'est à vous que je m'adresse._


----------



## itka

Moi je veux bien, mais avez-vous pensé qu'il veut s'adresser à des francophones susceptibles d'échanger avec lui leurs connaissances... Il ne s'agit pas pour lui de plaisanter.
Est-ce que vous répondriez à une annonce commençant par "Jacteurs et jacteuses..." ? 
Moi, sûrement pas ! Je me demanderais quel est ce langage farfelu (si tant est que je le comprenne) et... je me méfierais de la qualité de son anglais !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...]
> Moi, sûrement pas ! Je me demanderais quel est ce langage farfelu (si tant est que je le comprenne) et... je me méfierais de la qualité de son anglais !


Eh bien justement, ça t'éliminerait d'office ! 
Plus sérieusement, c'est lui qui veut employer ce ton, nous on ne le force pas...


----------



## Nicomon

Salut itka 

« ce que est est » a écrit : _Je suis en train d'écrire une petite annonce afin de trouver un conversation exchange partner._ 
Comme une partie de son post a été supprimée... il nous manque peut-être de petits détails. 

Perso, je répondrais peut-être à une annonce commençant par _Placoteux et placoteuses_... si j'avais envie d'engager une conversationen en ligne "chatty" - en langage familier et non académique - avec un(e) québécois(e). 

Sinon - si le but est d'apprendre le français d'un point de vue plus grammatical - je choisirais l'une de tes solutions (post #14).


----------



## Reliure

Nicomon said:


> Ce détail, au sujet de Chatty Cathy (voir culture populaire, en bas de page) m'avait échappé.


 
En fait cette précision, Ce que est est (non mais quel pseudo , alors ), l'a faite dans le "post#3"

Quant à la réprobation qu’exprime Itka dans le « post#18 », tout dépend de la personnalité du lecteur…Le côté farfelu peut être très attractif.


Un "_Jacteurs et jacteuses_ » peut tout à fait piquer la curiosité et donner envie de lire le reste, ne serait-ce que pour aller voir qui se permet d’interpeller les autres ainsi !
(tout comme tu t’es intéressée, itka, à une conversation commençant par « beau parletrice »

Pour celles et ceux qui s’intéressent à ce qui a été « modéré » dans les premières interventions de Ce que est est, la suite du message indiquait des conversations conviviales teintées d’échanges culturels puisque visiter certains endroits de la ville n’était pas exclu.

En outre l’humour et la plaisanterie étaient les bienvenus (interprétation personnelle) étant donné l’autodérision souriante avec laquelle Ce que est est signale sa difficulté à prononcer les voyelles…


----------



## Wopsy

Orateurs, oratrices?


----------



## Nicomon

Wopsy said:


> Orateurs, oratrices?


 
Bonjour Wopsy, 

Par définition, un orateur est une personne éloquente, qui sait parler en public / devant une assistance. 
Il peut aussi être un beau-parleur.  Certains orateurs aiment s'entendre parler. 

Mais à mon avis, le mot ne convient pas vraiment dans un contexte d'échange conversationnel entre deux personnes.


----------



## ce que est est

Merci tous pour l'aide!  L'annonce, c'est spécifiquement addressée aux étudiants francais qui sont arrivés pour passe l'été à New York.  C'est pour ça que j'ai opté pour un ton si légère.  Merci encore!


----------



## Corsicum

Dans ce cas, si c’est pour un ton léger et ironique :
Bonnimenteurs…peut-on dire :  bonnimenteuses ?
*PARAD.* (Quasi-)synon. _baratineur, bavard, discoureur, hâbleur, menteur._
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/bonimenteur


----------

